# Alternative to prucalopride?



## Justwannabenormal (Jun 2, 2017)

HI everyone! I was prescribed prucalopride to keep my MMC moving, to prevent SIBO from recurring. I believe that it was causing my already out of whack hormones, to get even worse (it has been shown to raise prolactin levels - and I don't need any further hormonal issues, so I stopped). It worked fabulously at first, for about a week and then seemed to stop. Well, now that I have been off of it I can see that it actually was working. I have switched over to Triphala which is really great, but not as strong as prucalopride. Does anyone have a suggestion for an alternative?

I have also tried messing around with low dose erythromicin which only seems to get my gastric juices going for about an hour after ingestion. Please, I would really welcome any suggestions as to what I can use as an alternative. Too bad about the Resolor. It is great for the bowels.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sorry prucalopride stopped working for you.

i've read a few posts from others who said it stopped working for them. so they went on a drug holiday from it for a week or two and then tried taking it again and that made it start working again--sort of jump started it into working again.

i had to do that when taking zelnorm, which was a med similar to prucalopride. it seemed that i built up a tolerance to it rather quickly. after experimenting, i found that the only way i could keep zelnorm working for me was to take it every other day and then, once a month, take a week long drug holiday from it. not an ideal situation of course because it would have been nice if it had worked everyday but it was better than nothing.


----------

